
Ask HN: Macbook average lifespan? - mitm2mitm
I need an old macbook for doing some tests and also allow my son to learn a little about development (I want to give him a slower machine on purpose).<p>If I replace the HDD for a SSD and the battery, do you think a model from 2008&#x2F;2009 (A1181 IIRC) can still last a few more years? Like, what&#x27;s the average life span of such beasts?<p>I might install Linux on it!
======
taylodl
I had a 2006 Macbook just give up the ghost - but it was used (and abused)
daily. I have a 2008 Macbook that I just upgraded to an SDD, a new battery,
and maxed out it's memory for my daughter in a similar effort to what you're
wanting to do for your son. I've already gotten 1 year out of it since doing
the upgrades and I'm expecting to get at least 2 more. All told you can expect
to get roughly 10 years out of a Macbook.

~~~
mitm2mitm
nice!

